
Ask HN: What do you like to cook? - ryanmarsh
Programmers (anecdotally) seem to enjoy cooking more than the general population. So I&#x27;m wondering, what does HN like to cook?
======
CalChris
Doing parchment salmon tonight. I got a pound of salmon scraps from Berkeley
Bowl for $6. Lay that out on parchment paper. Peel and slice a lemon. Slice up
an onion and drape the onion + lemon on top. Asparagus sliced lengthwise on
the bottom. Maybe basil leaves. Salt and pepper and maybe some olive oil
(salmon is already oily, this is for taste). Wrap it up into an envelope. Bake
at 400 for 20 - 25 minutes. Potato side or if you boil and slice you can put
that in too.

You can eat it right out of the envelope. Baking salmon this way is
bulletproof. Infinitely better than broiling. Very little cleanup, very
forgiving.

------
gtvwill
I love cooking, I'll have a burl at whatever i can whip up from produce on our
farm or whatever I've seen on food lovers guide to Australia.

Japanese is something I'm a huge fan of, but have been itching to go catch
some mudcrab from the creek down front and do up a Singapore sweet chilli
mudcrab, haven't had one for a month or so. Tonight I'm helping do up a scotch
fillet roast in a camp oven over a fire(cooking over coals is great). Can't
wait for the peas and gravy.

------
curun1r
I took a vegetarian Thai cooking class when I went to Chiang Mai and I love
cooking those recipes. The great part is that I can do all the prep on Sunday
evening and the meals take about 10 minutes to assemble/cook. The recipes also
work really well for cooking individual or 2-person meals, so I've got it a
ton of flexibility during the week.

------
Finnucane
Half of my cookbook bookcase is devoted to pastry and baking. Much of my non-
dessert cooking is either Italian (because it's what I grew up with) or Indian
(my favorite), but, you know, varies with what's in season.

------
PaulHoule
Pudding. Pudding mix that is sold in the store is just cornstarch + sugar +
flavor. You can make it yourself at 1/10 the price and not much work. (I'll
Nep you up!)

------
issa
I thought the predominant stereotype was Hot Pockets.

------
salesguy222
That's funny, most of my food doesn't require cooking (raw leafy vegetables
and raw fruits, nuts, candy, fried packaged snacks, breads and spreads)

inb4 "THAT'S NOT HEALTHY" lol you can go have your cooked chicken breast
elsewhere

